# FW Night/Moon Lighting



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I want to put some kind of LED fixture on my tank so I can still see my fish after the day lights have gone out. I'm not interested in a DIY because I'd have no idea what I was doing and burning down the house is not an option. 

Anyway, does it matter whether it's white or blue? I actually like the look of blue even though I know these are usually used for SW.

I was looking at this one - no idea if it's any good, but it seems a fair price for a fairly decent result. Let me know what you think.

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...MCD.asp?L+scstore+ylwz1529fff497f4+1209039795


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks OK, for some reason, I find blue a much better colour and easier to see than white.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

You can go with the R2 Solutions one or the Current USA modules and links. The former is actually quite bright and might be a bit much for your tank. I also prefer the blue LEDS even though the moon usually casts a whitish glow


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

on another forum the ppl used a blue led night light set up as moon lights for their tanks.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=160477


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a great idea! Costco has those for cheap. You can even get some that change colours!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

ooh never thought of that!!


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

been thinking about these too..

look on ebay, you can get a wide variety for around $10 (pre-ship)

I do wish they had a dimmer knob on them, it would be nice to choose a suitable intensity..


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I ended up going the Cold Cathode Route. I bought two dual 12" kits online.

http://www.xoxide.com/bluecathode.html

Total shipped was $27 which includes all brokerage/taxes. I'm just going to get fixture from HD to house them so the wires won't be all over the place. Since these are meant for computers, I had to dig through my box of mystery adapters and found a 12v 0.5A DC adapter. I spliced it up and it powered both sets with no problems.

If you want to adjust the brightness, you can always put in a potentiometer to vary the brightness. I have one on one of the CPU fans I bought that I can take apart too.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Completed my Cold Cathode Moon Lighting. The end result is quite clean and looks great. The 6ft light I got turned out perfectly. Here's how it looks.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn, that is sexy!


----------

